# Dinner Wednesday, 11-30-2022



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 30, 2022)

When the clock strikes 12 tonight, we're into the last month of 2022. 

Meanwhile, back to tonight. I did take my last bag of taco meat from the freezer when I was heading to bed, planning on tacos. But today has been rainy and really windy since mid-afternoon and I wanted soup. Taco Tuesday is becoming Taco Tomorrow.

I tried a different recipe for Italian sausage and bean soup. It blends some of the beans and includes bacon.  Turned out really good.



And here's the recipe for anyone interested:
Italian Sausage White Bean Soup

How about you?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 30, 2022)

On a cold, windy, and rainy day, beef stew hit the spot.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Nov 30, 2022)

Everything looks so good - I had leftovers from last night.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2022)

I tried something new from Lufa Farms (the produce basket delivery service I use). It was Red Shish Taouk Marinaded Chicken Breast. I stuck that in the toaster oven on fan bake at about 400°F and it was at a safe temperature much quicker than I expected, maybe 10 or 15 minutes. I served it with the leftover rice pilaf and roast potato from our recent Greek resto delivery. I made a salad (green crisp lettuce, rainbow chard, sunflower micro-greens, red onion, yellow carrot, fartichoke, and some julienned green bell pepper. We will definitely order that chicken again. That was so good that when I took a bite, I started making happy noises. Stirling said that sounded like a good sign. He agreed that this needs to be bought again.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2022)

Chicken parm and penne with homemade sauce


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 1, 2022)

I had some Mac and Cheese.  Shrimp was on the menu but got back so late from an appointment that it was all I could do to reheat and eat. Guess that means it will be Shrimp for tonight!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 1, 2022)

I made a new pasta recipe.  A sauce of bacon and butternut squash.  While it wasn't bad, it isn't something I'll make again.  A lot of bother for not much bang.  

On the other hand, we had a wonderful lunch!  Something I just kind of made up.  Pita sandwiches, using the pita as a folding piece of flat bread, tzatziki, 3 kinds of greens, chopped tomatoes, thinly sliced cuke, grated carrot, black olives and a Hamburger Dog on top with a drizzle of a mayo vinaigrette.  The HamDog was based on a meatball recipe, but shaped like a hot dog and cooked in the oven.  It was a GREAT lunch!  No pictures.  Sorry!


----------

